# N'afficher que certains critéres ds Numbers



## Rollmops (3 Juillet 2017)

Salut à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je suis sur Numbers sur un Ipad

C'est un tableur simplifié, il n'y a donc pas de filtre.

Mais il y a des fonctions.

Je cherche à afficher seulement des valeurs dans une colonne.

Par ex : afficher seulement les données contenant une croix (un x) dans une colonne.

Soit une colonne "fruit" et une colonne "coche" :

Fruit Coche

Pomme
Poire x
Pêche
Banane x
Ananas

Mon but afficher :

Poire
Banane

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire qu'elle fonction utiliser et comment ?

Je crois que le principe doit être le même que sur Excel.

Merci d'avance


----------



## USB09 (5 Juillet 2017)

Prend le modèle LISTE AVEC COCHE (c'est le deuxième ) ça affiche les valeurs uniquement ceux coché.


----------



## USB09 (5 Juillet 2017)

Je viens de relire ton post, ça paraît impossible de faire disparaître une case.


----------



## baron (6 Juillet 2017)

Ne peux-tu pas créer deux tableaux, un pour l'encodage avec tous les choix et une case à cocher à côté, un second pour l'affichage avec une formule du genre Si coché en B2, alors A2, sinon rien ? (Je n'ai pas d'iBidule pour tester…)


----------



## Rollmops (6 Juillet 2017)

Merci à toi USB09 

Il s'agit de Numbers pour Ipad et il *n'y a pas de modèle *de "listes", en tous cas je n'en vois pas...

Merci Baron 

Pourrais-tu être plus précis dans la formule ? Comment traduit-on en fonction : "si coché en B2, alors A2 sinon rien" ?


----------



## Rollmops (6 Juillet 2017)

Oups...

En fait tu as raison UBS09 

Il y a bien "cases à cocher" dans format" de cellule.

Problème : comme tu l'évoques on ne peut pas n'afficher que les cases cochées.

On peut les trier par ordre croissant ou décroissant : les cases cochées le seront toutes en haut ou toutes en bas...


----------



## baron (6 Juillet 2017)

Tableau 1 "Liste de pointage"
Colonne A = cases à cocher
Colonne B = Fruits

Tableau 2 "Affichage"
=SI(Tableau1:: A2;Tableau1:: B2;"")






Remarques : 
• Pour obtenir les références au premier tableau, il suffit de cliquer dans les cellules concernées. 
• Si la condition n'est pas remplie, il s'affiche normalement un 0 ; pour avoir une cellule vide, je demande à afficher ce qui est contenu entre les deux paires de guillemets, c'est-à-dire rien…


----------



## Rollmops (6 Juillet 2017)

Merci 

Pourquoi faut-il 2 tableaux ?

Ne peut-on faire cela sur un seul tableau ?


----------



## Rollmops (6 Juillet 2017)

Oups ! Je n'y arrive pas ! 

Je créée un second tableau dans lequel je fais un copié-collé de la fonction =SI(Tableau1:: A2;Tableau1:: B2;"") dans la colonne À

Mais ça ne marche pas ! J'ai un panneau triangulaire rouge avec un point d'exclamation blanc. (Panneau routier danger) et quand je clique dessus j'ai le message "erreur de syntaxe".

Au fait comment fais-tu pour afficher les 2 tableaux côté à cote ?


----------



## baron (6 Juillet 2017)

Rollmops a dit:


> Pourquoi faut-il 2 tableaux ?
> Ne peut-on faire cela sur un seul tableau ?


Si bien sûr, il faut juste voir pourquoi tu veux masquer les lignes non cochées…
(Si les intitulés sont masqués, il est difficile de les cocher.  )


----------



## baron (6 Juillet 2017)

Rollmops a dit:


> Je n'y arrive pas !
> Je créée un second tableau dans lequel je fais un copié-collé de la fonction =SI(Tableau1:: A2;Tableau1:: B2;"") dans la colonne A
> Mais ça ne marche pas ! J'ai un panneau triangulaire rouge avec un point d'exclamation blanc. (Panneau routier danger)


Plutôt que de coller les références aux cellules, mieux vaut cliquer sur la cellule ciblée quand tu édites la formule : Numbers les nommera comme il faut.
(Parfois un clic sur le panneau d'avertissement donne aussi des indications utiles.)



> Au fait comment fais-tu pour afficher les 2 tableaux côté à cote ?


Comme dit plus haut, j'utilise une version sur MacOS (et un peu ancienne, donc plus complète). 
Je passe par le ruban > Tableau > Insérer sur la feuille de calcul…


----------



## Rollmops (6 Juillet 2017)

"





> Parfois un clic sur le panneau d'avertissement donne aussi des indications utiles."



Oui je l'ai rajouté plus haut entre-temps : le message est "erreur de syntaxe"

Es-tu sûr de cette formule ?


----------



## baron (6 Juillet 2017)

Chez moi, ça marche comme sur la capture d'écran… 

J'insère la formule =SI(_Condition_;_Si_oui_;_Si_non_) et à la place de _Condition_, je clique sur la cellule "Case à cocher" ; à la place de _Si_oui_, je clique sur la cellule"Nom du fruit" ; à la place de _Si_non_, je tape "". 
Enfin, je copie la formule dans les autres cellules.


----------



## Rollmops (6 Juillet 2017)

Merci 

Il y a du mieux : j'arrive à afficher la premiére cellule avec coche mais quand je fais glisser avec le doigt le long des autres cellules du dessous et que je copie la formule : aucun nom de fruit ne s'affiche !

Il n'y a donc que le premier fruit affiché. 

Je suis un peu lourd mais je suis plutôt littéraire...


----------



## Rollmops (6 Juillet 2017)

Xcuses ! 

Dans mon 2° tableau je n'avais pas mis suffisamment de rangées 

Tout va bien !

Encore un grand merci pour ta patience


----------



## USB09 (6 Juillet 2017)

Bon , sinon RAPPEL fait ça tout simplement. 
Suffit de cocher : afficher mes rappel terminé.


----------



## Rollmops (6 Juillet 2017)

Euh..."Rappel" ? C'est dans format de cellules ? Une appli ? Une fonction ?


----------



## baron (7 Juillet 2017)

Nous sommes au moins deux à rester dans l'expectative…  

Tu ne te serais pas trompé de sujet ?…


----------



## Rollmops (7 Juillet 2017)

Euh...je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire...

Tu as répondu et même solutionné mon problème et tu me demandes si je ne me trompe pas de sujet ! 

Et que viens faire "Rappel" là dedans ?


----------



## peyret (7 Juillet 2017)

Il y a un méli-mélo d'échange..... (çà vient du forum ou ?) 
çà donne un dialogue de sourds.......


----------



## Rollmops (7 Juillet 2017)

Oui. Je pense que cette réponse de USB09 doit concerner un autre post du forum.


----------



## baron (7 Juillet 2017)

Voilà, là on s'est compris.  

(N.B. Si ton problème est résolu, pour aider les autres tu peux passer ton message en [Résolu].  )


----------



## USB09 (8 Juillet 2017)

Je parlais de rappel , l'application fourni avec iOS. Parce que faire apparaître des cellules ...


----------

